# Typists/data entry



## Pringles (16 Aug 2006)

I am looking for some extra income to help clear some outstanding bills but as I already work full time and my job involves me travelling to the UK for a day or 2 from time to time I really need some which is not 6-10 mon - fri. 

Would there be much need for home typists/data entry work as it's something I have a lot of experience in and would be easy to do while away from home.

Thanks


----------



## carmody (16 Aug 2006)

Hiya,

I was only thinking about trying to do the same thing myself as it would be a good way to make extra cash.  I googled it but only found one place that may offer such work.  Check out  

Hope this helps,

Carmody


----------



## ciara_gmail (18 Aug 2006)

Checked out the above website and registered my details for audio typing. Has anyone been successful in hearing back from this company in relation to work? What kind of rates do they pay?


----------



## Pringles (12 Sep 2006)

Hi Ciara

Was wondering if you heard anything back from ubiqus about the audio typing. What standards they require for the audio typing?

Thanks


----------



## pernickety (12 Sep 2006)

i know someone who worked for them for a very short while. although she agreed rates in advance, she severely underestimated the amount of time it would take to do each assignment and ended up earning very little per hour.


----------



## carmody (15 Sep 2006)

Hey,

I actaully got a reply from Ubiqus about a month after I had emailed them.. They told me that as I worked full time they wouldnt take me on as the work load is huge!!!

So no luck with them!

Carmody.


----------



## lmd (17 Sep 2006)

I registered with Ubiqus a week ago, and got an assessment by e-mail within one day, which I completed and sent back to them.  I said when registering that I work full time but said my aim might be to do the work full-time if it was financially feasable.  Waiting to hear back now.  The assessment took hours though (kept having to rewind, rewind, rewind to make out what was being said in court).  I'm living in Dublin and have good typing speeds (around 90wpm) and have worked as a legal secretary and am currently working as a medical secretary (which I hate and really want to move on asap).  However, just so tired of sitting in traffic and hate the other side of secretarial positions which is trying to get the typing done with a million interruptions.  Though it sounds boring I am happy just being left on my own to type and am fast at it, but you can't really earn a decent wage just being a typist in companies.  Kind of got my hopes up that the Ubiqus thing might be a way out and at least the more work I could do, the more money I could make, but reading all your comments I think I have been a bit naieve.  Wonder if I'll even hear back from them now....

Grateful for any more info about them if anyone has any!


----------



## Trafford (8 May 2008)

Has anyone else any report good or bad on working for Ubiqus? I've been in touch with them myself recently and interested in other's opinions.


----------



## Mika (8 May 2008)

Hi, i have recently finished up with Ubiqus having worked for them for nearly a year.  I am full time mum and thought it would be easy enough doing a bit of transribing in the evenings but the reality was different.
I used to be f/t legal sec so have good typing speeds and understanding of legal terminology etc but by the time you find your starting place which could be anywhere on a 3 hour tape, rewind to replay what is being said and try and decipher foreign accents and hear over the background noise of court room etc you are not making much money.  
I have spent many a night sitting up trying to work out who is speaking on a tape as sometimes you will receive no log to help you and there could be 8 or so people talking away and you are expected to know who is who as accuracy is obviously paramount.
Remember you earn x amount per folio so all of the time it takes to rewind, replay etc you are not being paid for.  On a bad day where the quality of a tape is very poor i might only have been making €4 per hour so for me it was just not worth the hassle.  
Your assessment will give you a good indication of a typical job, so if you find it time consuming doing that then i would be very wary of giving up the day job just yet.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Trafford (8 May 2008)

Thanks Mika. Here's the thing. I am on a temporary contract which is coming to and end. I've always fancied working from home. I found the assessment ok over all. So, do you think it's worth a try seeing as I will be between jobs anyway in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Mika (9 May 2008)

Hi Trafford, i would give it a go if you are going to be between jobs anyway as there is no contract so you can finish up whenever you like.  Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Trafford (9 May 2008)

Thanks Mika. Does the work come in steady enough, or would you have to wait a while for assignments?


----------



## Mika (9 May 2008)

There is usually a huge workload available though there is the odd quiet time like christmas.  If you give them your availability a week in advance they will have loads to keep you busy.


----------



## Trafford (9 May 2008)

Sounds good so! Thanks for all your help. Will let you know if I've passed the test. They said I should hear by COB today.


----------

